# Looking For Towing Mirrors



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

Trying to find some extension mirrors for our chevy tahoe... Didnt know what info could be shared regarding universal mirrors or if we should purchase them made for our TV... We will be changing TV'S in the near future, so was hoping to pick up ones that can be moved to our new TV.... Thanks for any help,,,,


----------



## Acadia Hiker (May 29, 2007)

We bought these first. In less than a year, the knob that tightens the strap broke. Vibrated like heck, too. We now have these. Heck of a lot cheaper and a better mirror for our TV.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

I have the CIPA. They're not the universal type though. They're made specifically for your vehicle. Try Googling for CIPA Taho and see what you come up with. Others have had a lot of luck with the McKesh towing mirrors. I hear they work well, but they looked a little odd to me.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We've had clip on universal mirrors and slide on ones made specifically for our truck. Both vibrated around and weren't really large enough. We haveMcKesh mirrors now and they are by far the best we've had. They are large, don't move around at all and once you set them up are very easy to remove and install. Worth every penny IMO. Granted They're a little clunky looking but after you use them you won't care.

Mike


----------



## Jelly Donut (Apr 13, 2009)

I have the CIPA type of mirrors, they seem to work fine for me. I also liked the way they looked on the TV, also they are very easy to put on/off. Here is the link that should work for your TV...

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/sto...50307_200350307


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Jelly Donut said:


> I have the CIPA type of mirrors, they seem to work fine for me. I also liked the way they looked on the TV, also they are very easy to put on/off. Here is the link that should work for your TV...
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/sto...50307_200350307


Above are nice!! We had them, they look clean....we would end up leaving ours on through camping season.


----------



## forceten (Nov 14, 2008)

+1 I have cipa mirrors for my dodge. They were the ones specific for my year and make. They work so well for towing I leave them on while just using the pickup.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

When I tow with the Suburban, I use the McKesh mirrors. They are great and provide lots of coverage all around the TV and the RV. Even my wife likes them! Well worth the money, IMO.

Mark


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

mswalt said:


> When I tow with the Suburban, I use the McKesh mirrors. They are great and provide lots of coverage all around the TV and the RV. Even my wife likes them! Well worth the money, IMO.
> 
> Mark


X2. I bought mine from Oregon Camper through this forum. If this post hangs around awhile, you might find someone looking to sell a good set. The McKesh are great....and yes, I believe OC sells everything he has through this site.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

+1 CIPA. Just do not overtighten the knobs and you will be fine. Best looking extensions out there. Solid when installed with no vibration. 15 seconds on, 15 seconds off.

C


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I bought Schefenacker (visocorp) mirrors. They are a very nice mirror and easy to install. They are a little expensive. I bought mine off Ebay for a great price. Also, I go over a very narrow bridge and got crowded by an oncoming car and did quite a bit of damage to one of my mirrors. All parts were easy to 
get.
http://www.ttt-mirror.com/


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jcat67 said:


> When I tow with the Suburban, I use the McKesh mirrors. They are great and provide lots of coverage all around the TV and the RV. Even my wife likes them! Well worth the money, IMO.
> 
> Mark


X2. I bought mine from Oregon Camper through this forum. If this post hangs around awhile, you might find someone looking to sell a good set. The McKesh are great....*and yes, I believe OC sells everything he has through this site*.








[/quote]

What...this isn't Craigslist?


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

I've used these for 5 years and reccomend them.Tow and See Mirrors

Walter


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

McKeesh!!!!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

If you can tolerate the appearance and type of hook-up then you may want to consider the McKesh mirrors as they will provide the largest field of vision. If you would like a simpler, better looking and adequate solution then check out the CIPA custom fit mirrors.

Both work well and have their respective strengths and weakness.


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

I think I am #6 with McKesh - great mirrors provide safe field of vision. They do look geeky, but I couldn't care less given the help they provide while lane changing on the Interstates.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I really liked my McKesh.

Of course the power tow mirror on the Super Duty are the absolute best I've seen!


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

McKesh for us. We used the slide-on mirrors for the tent trailer and they worked fine. Once we moved up to the big trailer we found that we couldn't see that well with the slide-on mirrors. Being the anal-retentative type I measured a quick 200-feet behind the trailer and found that I couldn't see a vehicle there with the slide-on mirors as required by state law.

So, we upgraded to McKesh and haven't looked back*.

Ed

* Pun intended


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

LarryTheOutback said:


> McKesh for us. We used the slide-on mirrors for the tent trailer and they worked fine. Once we moved up to the big trailer we found that we couldn't see that well with the slide-on mirrors. Being the anal-retentative type I measured a quick 200-feet behind the trailer and found that I couldn't see a vehicle there with the slide-on mirors as required by state law.
> 
> So, we upgraded to McKesh *and haven't looked back**.
> 
> ...


Nice one Ed....


----------



## kmsjs (Apr 14, 2008)

I second the Tow n See. Make sure to get the convex. They work great for me.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

x14 (seems like)

McKesh all the way!!! Kinda pricey but worth it! Get the full blown setups on both sides with the concave mirror attachments. They're a lifesaver making sure your in the middle of the lane and when checking onramps for vehicles coming down.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

kemccarthy said:


> Trying to find some extension mirrors for our chevy tahoe... Didnt know what info could be shared regarding universal mirrors or if we should purchase them made for our TV... We will be changing TV'S in the near future, so was hoping to pick up ones that can be moved to our new TV.... Thanks for any help,,,,


What year Tahoe? I have a pair of CIPA slip on mirror extensions that I will send you for the cost of shipping if they will fit. They are CIPA part number 10202 (passenger side) and 10201 (drivers side).


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

H2oSprayer said:


> Trying to find some extension mirrors for our chevy tahoe... Didnt know what info could be shared regarding universal mirrors or if we should purchase them made for our TV... We will be changing TV'S in the near future, so was hoping to pick up ones that can be moved to our new TV.... Thanks for any help,,,,


What year Tahoe? I have a pair of CIPA slip on mirror extensions that I will send you for the cost of shipping if they will fit. They are CIPA part number 10202 (passenger side) and 10201 (drivers side).
[/quote]
This is why this site is just too awesome. Someone you dont even know offering you something of theirs... My tahoe is a 2001... Kelle


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

kemccarthy said:


> Trying to find some extension mirrors for our chevy tahoe... Didnt know what info could be shared regarding universal mirrors or if we should purchase them made for our TV... We will be changing TV'S in the near future, so was hoping to pick up ones that can be moved to our new TV.... Thanks for any help,,,,


What year Tahoe? I have a pair of CIPA slip on mirror extensions that I will send you for the cost of shipping if they will fit. They are CIPA part number 10202 (passenger side) and 10201 (drivers side).
[/quote]
This is why this site is just too awesome. Someone you dont even know offering you something of theirs... My tahoe is a 2001... Kelle
[/quote]
You will have to research the model numbers. I believe what I have will only fit thru model year 1999.


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

H2oSprayer said:


> Trying to find some extension mirrors for our chevy tahoe... Didnt know what info could be shared regarding universal mirrors or if we should purchase them made for our TV... We will be changing TV'S in the near future, so was hoping to pick up ones that can be moved to our new TV.... Thanks for any help,,,,


What year Tahoe? I have a pair of CIPA slip on mirror extensions that I will send you for the cost of shipping if they will fit. They are CIPA part number 10202 (passenger side) and 10201 (drivers side).
[/quote]
This is why this site is just too awesome. Someone you dont even know offering you something of theirs... My tahoe is a 2001... Kelle
[/quote]
You will have to research the model numbers. I believe what I have will only fit thru model year 1999.
[/quote]
I will research and get back with you this weekend, Thanks again, Kelle


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What...this isn't Craigslist?


Jimslist


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> What...this isn't Craigslist?


Jimslist
[/quote]

...I like it.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We have the McKesh mirrors and we no longer use them since we bought a new Truck with its own tow mirrors. If you are interested in them PM us and Curtis will get back with you.

Micah


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Now there's an offer you might not want to pass up!!!


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

collinsfam_tx said:


> We have the McKesh mirrors and we no longer use them since we bought a new Truck with its own tow mirrors. If you are interested in them PM us and Curtis will get back with you.
> 
> Micah


Thank you for the offer (soo kind)... We have some locals friends who also have upgraded and their new TV has mirrors too. They have offered us theirs and am pretty sure they will work. If for some reason they dont, I will PM you. I had to just reply instead of sending you a PM, because this is they type of thread that I hope others especially the newest of members that might have just joined this forum after Doug's post, so they could see just how awesome this site is.... I too have only been on here for a month or so and of course had no ideas of the trouble that had been lurking... I can only imagine if someone just joined in the last day or 2 and was reading these forums, it would make their head spin... This is my experience with this site and the large majority of it members are more than kind. Where else could you ask a question and have 2 people just offer you something that is theirs and they dont even know you... Too kind,,,,,,,Signed,,, One of the new very pleased members, Kelle


----------

